# Comment louer entre particuliers une maison ?



## frantz (3 Octobre 2004)

SAlut, tout le monde !

Suis à la recherche de bons sites pour trouver une maison à louer dans le Vaucluse, près d'Avignon (j'y suis en ce moment, mais en appart et dans le centre.. !), de préférence entre particuliers.

En connaissez-vous ?

Pour ceux que ça intéresse, voici ceux que j'ai déjà trouvés (qui ont des offres et semblent être actifs) :

http://www.petites-annonces.fr/pawebapp/jsp/home.jsp
http://www.paruvendu.fr/html/bonjour/index.php (mais beaucoup d'agences)
http://www.immobilier.us.com/index2.htm (moins d'annonces pour une ville donnée)

Voilà voilà.. 

En attendant de vos nouvelles dans ce désert aride qu'est la recherche de logement, surtout dans cette région !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Octobre 2004)

[private]
Ca m'fait penser qu'il faut que je  parle à Kamkil 
[/private]


----------



## frantz (3 Octobre 2004)

Kécécé ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Octobre 2004)

frantz a dit:
			
		

> Kécécé ?



Quoi donc ? 

Kamkil ? un _membre_   :love:


----------



## frantz (3 Octobre 2004)

Et... le rapport avec mon fil ?


----------



## steinway (3 Octobre 2004)

frantz a dit:
			
		

> En connaissez-vous ?


 http://www.pap.fr/


----------



## frantz (3 Octobre 2004)

Ce dernier site ne rapporte rien à ma recherche, comparé à ceux que j'ai mentionnés... Bizarre.. En tout cas, sympa !


----------



## macelene (3 Octobre 2004)

frantz a dit:
			
		

> SAlut, tout le monde !
> 
> d'Avignon (j'y suis en ce moment, mais en appart et dans le centre.. !)
> 
> En attendant de vos nouvelles dans ce désert aride qu'est la recherche de logement, surtout dans cette région !




Pourtant c'est pas si mal que ça de vivre dans le centre....  
On peut s'en échapper facilement, beaucoup de choses à faire à portée de main... pas trop d'embouteillages... la mer à une heure, le ski 2 heures...
Bon j'arrête sinon vont tous rappliquer. 

Bon courage pour la recherche.


----------



## frantz (3 Octobre 2004)

Galère, oui ! Le bruit, le bruit ! 
Mais surtout : envie de verdure, tu vois.. L'idéal, évidemment, serait de trouver maison + jardin dans le centre, évidemment. Mais pas d'offres ou tellement peu de particuliers à particuliers. 
Je prends bonne note du "bonne recherche" !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Octobre 2004)

frantz a dit:
			
		

> Et... le rapport avec mon fil ?



Qu'il me faut un toit moi aussi.

Visiblement tu n'est pas du genre colocation dans tes threads. On va donc te laisser tout seul hein


----------



## frantz (4 Octobre 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Quoi donc ?
> 
> Kamkil ? un _membre_   :love:



Et là, tu parles de colocation


----------

